# Governor Hunting B&S OHV Engine



## ccrider966 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have a couple B&S 5HP overhead valve engines that the speed goes up and down as if the governor is hunting. I have gone through the carbs and am sure they are clean and good. I see several holes available for the governor spring to anchor into but did not change the factory setting. These are tillers.
Is there a fool proof method of setting the governor spring or something to make the engine run smoothly. It does this even when running at high speed free from load. I don't think the carb is starving the engine from gas as I cleaned it thoroughly and the jets are open.
Is it best to stretch the governor spring more or less or what. Now I am just running them with the choke slightly closed to get them to run smoothly.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

You DO NOT stretch a governor spring. Usually Hunting is a fuel issue but can be governor related.
When you use the other holes, you put more tension on the spring which tightens the governor and increases the RPM. 
You have any way of checking the RPM? Does hit hunt with load, idle or both?
Does this have an idle adjustment screw?


----------



## ccrider966 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Governor Spring*

It hunts both loaded and running free. There is no adjustment for the carb, just a jet hole and an idle stop screw.
I have no way of checking the rpm but the hunting is most apparent at higher rpms.
Moving the spring by increasing its length will increase the rpm, the question is should I do that or the opposite. Moving the spring mounting is difficult since you have to remove the gas tank and other items to get to it.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

What's the make and model


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If it smooths out when you apply some choke, then the problem is still in the carburetor. You are not getting enough fuel to the engine.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

We need to know if the carb is mounted on the tank or is gravity fed.


----------



## ccrider966 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Hunting*

The carb is a gravity feed and I think it is somewhat restricted by the plastic needle seat which has a very small hole. I replaced the soft plastic seat and the needle obtained from the local B/S dealer. The plastic float may need more drop to help also. 
I think I agree that the surging is due to the fuel flow somehow. There is no adjustment for jet size or float drop on these carbs. I don't know if fuel flow is the problem whether it is due to insufficient float drop, restricted needle seat diameter, or jet too small. Once fuel gets past the needle and seat and the jet it goes into a larger tube to the venturi which is pretty wide open.
It would be interesting to see if drilling the jet would help but I am not that far yet!
This is a tiller with a b/s 5hp ohv engine model 110412 type 0144.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

ccrider966 said:


> The carb is a gravity feed and I think it is somewhat restricted by the plastic needle seat which has a very small hole. I replaced the soft plastic seat and the needle obtained from the local B/S dealer. The plastic float may need more drop to help also.
> I think I agree that the surging is due to the fuel flow somehow. There is no adjustment for jet size or float drop on these carbs. I don't know if fuel flow is the problem whether it is due to insufficient float drop, restricted needle seat diameter, or jet too small. Once fuel gets past the needle and seat and the jet it goes into a larger tube to the venturi which is pretty wide open.
> It would be interesting to see if drilling the jet would help but I am not that far yet!
> This is a tiller with a b/s 5hp ohv engine model 110412 type 0144.


As for the float valve seat, did you look at it before you put it in? One side is smooth and the other has a dimple. If I'm not badly mistaken the nipple side goes down. If it came as part of the kit, I wouldn't change the size of the hole. Make sure the float moves freely. The only thing that it does is permit fuel to enter the bowl. I don't think it has anything to do with the hunt or surge.
Make sure that the gaskets and/or "O" ring is good and the carb is mounted tight. Air leakage can cause a lean condition which the governor is trying to compensate for.


----------



## sgtrudz (May 15, 2015)

CCrider, I concur w/ 30 year tech. Problem is still in the carb.If you havn't been using ethanolrated stabilizer, gas can gey gummy & varnishy in as little as months.Sir Thomas also gave great advice, Never stretch the gov. spring.Ultimately,it'll make it run slower.I'm assuming that because its an O.H.V. motor that it's not all that old & probably has a bowl type ,gravity fed carb. Diaphram fuel pumps are generally used in higher H.P. engines.If it is a bowl type carb, pull off the bowl retaining bolt in the center of the bowl[ yet again] & search for a Very small orifice on the side where the threads are.Often, gum deposits will obscure you even seeing the orifice as only a few thousands hole.There often a relief cut into the threads where it is. I use the smallest needle in a set of welding tip cleaners to chase the crud outta that hole.I've even used the wire from a trash bag twisty tye w/ the paper peeled off. If any of that workes, invest in startron, blue stabil or any ethanol fuel stabilizers for all your equipment. Good luck shtrudz


----------

